# Croatia 2012 Motel Plitvice.



## KingRat (Jun 28, 2012)

On our way back to the airport at Zadar we came across an abandoned Motel. Situated on a highway there wasn't a soul to be seen. We parked and walked onto the grounds. From out of nowhere a guy appeared, head to foot in army greens (he must have been hiding in the undergrowth!). We tried talking to him but he spoke no English and only a few words of German. We were on private property, that much I understood. I pointed at my camera, then at the building, he pointed at his watch and gave us 15 minutes!!


----------



## nelly (Jun 28, 2012)

I had to put on two pairs of Ray-Bans before I could even look at it


----------



## krela (Jun 28, 2012)

KingRat said:


> I'm exploring my creativity



O'rly? I'm not so sure...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 28, 2012)

krela said:


> O'rly? I'm not so sure...



I'm with Nelly, although I can't afford Ray-Bans 

Do you still not know who that bloke was?


----------



## nelly (Jun 28, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> I'm with Nelly, although I can't afford Ray-Bans
> 
> Do you still not know who that bloke was?



Mine are Ray-Ban copies, £2.99 from the market 

Edit: What bloke?


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 28, 2012)

Very nice. I tell you what, I bet it was a nice place when it was up and running too!

As to exploring your creativity I can cope with that, just don't start explroing your s*xuality or Mizz C will have sometyhing to say!


----------



## gushysfella (Jun 28, 2012)

Loving the colours, is that using HDR? Still trying to get to grips with the photo editing lingo!! GF


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 28, 2012)

nelly said:


> Mine are Ray-Ban copies, £2.99 from the market
> 
> Edit: What bloke?



 Now that I think I can manage!

Urm, the bloke in camo in the O.P ;-) Sorry should have said that was aimed for KingRat!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 28, 2012)

What a waste of a nice looking place! great pics though thanks for sharing.


----------



## lilli (Jun 28, 2012)

Have found out a bit of history on this place ... Its a bit grim!

Motel Plitvice was built in the mid-eighties on route to the National Park Plitvice Lakes. At the beginning of the Yugoslav war it was occupied by Serbian rebels, then the UNPROFOR (United Nations Protection Force), after Operation Maslenica in 1993 it was used by the Croatian army until the end of the war.

After the war a masonry contractor, bought the motel and surrounding land for 200,000 DEM from the Croatian Privatisation Fund. The rebuilding of the hotel did not happen as the main route to the hotel from Zadar was a bridge that wasblown up during the war and was not replaced until 2004.

The hotel still remains vacant and is currently up for sale for 2,600,000 Euros.


----------



## krela (Jun 28, 2012)

That's a lot of money they're asking for it!


----------



## lilli (Jun 28, 2012)

krela said:


> That's a lot of money they're asking for it!



untill a year or so ago it has a bit more land with it and they wanted €4 million!!


----------



## krela (Jun 28, 2012)

So much for Croatia being a cheap place to invest in property.


----------



## Maddie220790 (Jul 5, 2012)

Interesting place! I'm driving to Croatia next week! The army man sounds a little unusual....


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 22, 2012)

makes a nice little end to a hols an explore before u get on the plane, nice


----------

